# Glue-on Nails



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

I normally stay away from any sort of fake "press-on" nail b/c it reminds me of the 80s when they were all the rage and had the double-sided sticky tape that was supposed to hold them on. To be honest until today I thought they were still that way! LOL

I found some peacock glue-on nails at Sallys today and I had to have them b/c they were peacock themed! So far no one has noticed that they were fake. My son's preschool teachers were shocked when I told them that they were only $6.99 glue-on nails! Here's what they look like:


----------



## jewele (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are really pretty! Let us know how they hold up.

I can't get nails put on becuase of my work, but sometimes when I do something fancy on the weekend I would like them done. These would work for those situations....


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

I like them! I had a ...bad experience...with fake nail glue a few years ago at halloween, so I've not ventured into the world of fake nails for quite some time. Maybe I'll give them a try again.


----------



## greenapril (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty...If I didn't know I wouldn't have guessed they were glue on nails.


----------



## katana (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty! They remind me of a peacock marble effect.

Glue on nails have come a long way since the sticky tape.

Many of them look really pretty. The only problem I have is they only stay on for a day or two before I start losing them. They are great for a weekend gathering, but they would never hold up through a week of errands.

Hand lotion, sanitizer, oil from foods....it all breaks down the glue very fast.

What brand are they?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are stunning!


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 28, 2012)

I love them!!  I would like to hear how well they hold up~!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 28, 2012)

A really good alternative to the glue-on nails are the new imPRESS nails. They have a peel-off adhesive backing which I like because I tend to make a mess with nail glue. They aren't the old-school press-on's that pop off after 5 minutes either. They stay on for about a week.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty! They remind me of a peacock marble effect.
> 
> ...


They are by Nail Bliss. I went to their website and couldnt even find them. so far they have held up great! they feel very real too, almost like i have nothing over my nail bed. I'll know more today how they hold up as I have a lot of errands to do and no time to be "dainty"!


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are gorgeous!!!  I've been wearing glue-on nails for over a year now and have had great success with them.  They generally hold up for a week or more before they start lifting.  I've found that the glue I use is more important than the nail.  I've been fortunate enough to find two brands of glue that hold up very well, Nailene Professional Nail Glue and Nailene The Original Super Glue Nail Glue.  Unless I bang a nail really hard (which happens and hurts) they generally stay on for 10 - 14 days before lifting.  I can generally get two manicures on one set of nails.  And I am pretty rough on my hands, so I find that impressive.  I don't get any better wear out of nails done at the salon and I'm saving loads of money doing it myself.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 29, 2012)

I had one pop off today! Luckily I was at home so I didnt have to walk around with one missing. I found it and put it back on.


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are gorgeous!!!  I've been wearing glue-on nails for over a year now and have had great success with them.  They generally hold up for a week or more before they start lifting.  I've found that the glue I use is more important than the nail.  I've been fortunate enough to find two brands of glue that hold up very well, Nailene Professional Nail Glue and Nailene The Original Super Glue Nail Glue.  Unless I bang a nail really hard (which happens and hurts) they generally stay on for 10 - 14 days before lifting.  I can generally get two manicures on one set of nails.  And I am pretty rough on my hands, so I find that impressive.  I don't get any better wear out of nails done at the salon and I'm saving loads of money doing it myself.



What do you find is the best way to put glue on?  I love glue-on nails, but I haven't quite mastered them yet.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are super cute, might need to go buy me some


----------

